# I must be crazy



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

Well I just got finish a week training (13th-17th) 
I am now certified to become a Code Enforcement Officer (smiles)

I start school back on the 27th. (majoring in Real Estate & Land Use)

I have two law classes, a marketing class, and a real estate principles class.. and one class is a late evening class.. 

I am also currently a police dispatcher at the campus. (its a real police station talk about drama) 26hrs a week now. 

And last but not least I am a single mother of an 11 and 7 y/o.

The business grand opening is on October 20th. Ready for the holidays. Mind that I do have a few craft shows set up already.

Trying to hire someone (reasonable amount) to do the website.
Get all the info ready for that.. 
Wholesale info needs to be ready
etc etc etc... 

How the hell.. and I crazy for doing all this stuff? 
I must have lost my mind.. 

I mean I have plans, goals for the future... but maybe just too many?

I major in Real Estate because I want a non-profit organization. Yet discussed. 
And also to buy property, because I want a soap store (sigh) 
but the code enforcement was a back up just in case... 
they get paid 4000grand a month starting out. (my aunt gets paid 85,000 a year) 

hoe do all of you manage your time?


----------



## Lucy (Aug 20, 2007)

Do it all now while you are young because when you get old you will not have the energy. Good luck to you in all your endeavors.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 20, 2007)

WOW you are just a little bit busy!!!  I think you need to get an assistant


----------



## moca (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you have your hands full.  Good luck with it all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

30.. is that still young? LOL 

Thanks everyone.. I think I am going to get an assistant to help with labeling, packaging, and dropping off packages at the post office etc..


----------



## Becky (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish I had half your energy!!


----------



## CPSoaper (Aug 20, 2007)

30 is young.  You aren't old yet. Lots of life in you and ability to get this all done.  I think you can get it all done but do be careful to not over do.   It is so easy to forget that but if you are like me, I love what I do so it really does not seem like that much.  But it can be.   So don't forget to take time for YOU.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah, don't ever forget about "ME" time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

yes, my "me" time is using the soap and products that I make.. in a nice hotel suite.. with my chocolate cake! LOL


----------

